# Uh oh.... Look what i found!



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys. I was going hunting yesterday and I could smell walnut. On my way out I found these huge logs! The landowner was splitting them and using them for firewood!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOO! So today I stopped him and asked him If I could have them he said to take whatever I wanted so I took 3! Look at these puppy's!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great, what a find. If you can cut up or resaw, you have some nice wood. Can't beat the cost even for twice the price. If nothing else they could make some nice yard stools.

















.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Droooooooooooool.....................


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Looks great, what a find. If you can cut up or resaw, you have some nice wood. Can't beat the cost even for twice the price. If nothing else they could make some nice yard stools. .


 thanks! He said he had the whole tree and has been cutting it up!!!!!!!! And even worse!!!! Burning it!!!!!!!!! I think I will spin them..


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

knika said:


> Droooooooooooool.....................


hahhahahaha I was pretty happy I kinda did the same thing


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Very nice find, they look to be 16 - 18in dia. You should be able to get some nice sized bowls from these sections. :thumbsup:

If you have an air chisel, it can make it very fast to remove the bark. I saw this on a video. Brrrrppppp and it is off.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Very nice find, they look to be 16 - 18in dia. You should be able to get some nice sized bowls from these sections. :thumbsup: If you have an air chisel, it can make it very fast to remove the bark. I saw this on a video. Brrrrppppp and it is off.


Yup I guessed 18-20 but I'm not sure yet. I hope I can get some nice ones! I'll update this thread as I spin them... Never tried an air chisel! Would be cool though!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*seal*

JJ nice find might want to seal the ends to prevent splitting. Are you planning on turning them green or are you going to twice turn them.

Jerry


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats some nice big chunks of wood :yes:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> JJ nice find might want to seal the ends to prevent splitting. Are you planning on turning them green or are you going to twice turn them. Jerry


Unfortunately I do not have any sealer.... So I will pray over night that they don't crack before Monday! I need some garbage bags is what I need lol. 

I will turn them green. As in school I don't have enough time to twice turn


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great score! Take that dude a bowl and see how many more logs he'll give you! I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

You are one lucky dude enjoy them.


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

Be sure to make the guy a nice bowl as a thank you. Great score!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Bonanza35 said:


> Great score! Take that dude a bowl and see how many more logs he'll give you! I can't wait to see what you do with it.


Thanks! I sure will! The landowner is actually my second cousin. And my grandparents are his neighbors. I talked to his wife about them. And she said I could take as much as I wanted. I told her it would return a bowl to her but I'm not sure she really understood. Hahahaha. He gets a lot of wood in. He has a wood burner to heat his house and he has a wood splitter. So he just splits it right up. Well I told him. There is no good reason these logs should ever be split!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Lilty said:


> You are one lucky dude enjoy them.


Thanks! I sure will! I love turning walnut


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

tcarter76 said:


> Be sure to make the guy a nice bowl as a thank you. Great score!


Oh yes! I might go ahead and make them 2... Thank you! Like I said I was overjoyed when they said I could take them!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW It cracks me up that you found the wood by smell. I have this image of you intently following a game trail then sharply turning into the wind to follow the scent of fresh wood. Only a woodturner! Lol.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Bonanza35 said:


> BTW It cracks me up that you found the wood by smell. I have this image of you intently following a game trail then sharply turning into the wind to follow the scent of fresh wood. Only a woodturner! Lol.


Hahhahahaha so true!!! I was walking in to the woods bow in hand and it hit my nose. So I stopped found the source and was immediately excited! Lol the next morning I walked past it again and once again the great smell got me. Didn't get any deer but I was more excited that I got those logs!!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> JJ nice find might want to seal the ends to prevent splitting. Are you planning on turning them green or are you going to twice turn them. Jerry


Put them in some large garbage bags today. My whole car smells like walnut!!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice Find! They will be too wet for Christmas presents his year, BUT, next year!!!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Travico said:


> Nice Find! They will be too wet for Christmas presents his year, BUT, next year!!!


Unless I'm mistaken, jjboozel is a fellow warpy. They may not be round but they'll be done by Christmas. Some by Thanksgiving!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Travico said:


> Nice Find! They will be too wet for Christmas presents his year, BUT, next year!!!


If he wants to send me one for Christmas, doesn't matter if it's wet :laughing:

Nice score, jjb :thumbsup:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Travico said:


> Nice Find! They will be too wet for Christmas presents his year, BUT, next year!!!


Thanks!! They should work


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Bonanza35 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, jjboozel is a fellow warpy. They may not be round but they'll be done by Christmas. Some by Thanksgiving!


Yes.... Yes I am. Hahahhahaha I like them when they warp. Sometimes you get some really cool shapes!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> If he wants to send me one for Christmas, doesn't matter if it's wet :laughing: Nice score, jjb :thumbsup:


Hahahahaha sure ill ship the 150lb log to you! Just about killed myself getting them out of the car today!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the support guys! It meens a lot! I have been looking for THE piece to turn. I haven't done a lot lately, Because I have been working on a kitchen buffet I can post some pictures of that maybe open a thread if you guys want to see it. Everything on it is raised panels. It looks pretty sweet. Not done yet but getting close it will take a back seat though for a while. I also haven't been turning Because we just haven't had nice wood! I did one real early in the year that came out nice then tried to do another one started at 12 inches when I got down to 5 and the cracks were still in it I gave up. I'm excited to dig into these today! Hopefully I can split them!!!!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok guys. So I told my shop teacher they were big. Once I got one split and brought it in all he could say was WOW! Those are huge!!!!! I had to remove the fence an guard on the jointer to get a flat spot. And it took me 20 minutes to get it cut out. Then I started turning. I put 1 1/2 screws in it and am using a tail stock Becuse it is so big!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow ... what is that, about 18" diameter?

You're going to have to take plenty of breaks just to sweep away the shavings, or they'll be up to your chin!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice piece. Larger than I thought from, the original picture with your hand over a piece.

I would have cut off the pith portion of the piece. It will crack. You can turn it off, just a lot more shavings. :icon_smile:

Good job you have that heavy Powermatic to use. A piece of that size would cause my lathe to bounce around.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Translation : I met a complete f*&^%$ng moron today.:furious:
Idiots.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Tilaran said:


> Translation : I met a complete f*&^%$ng moron today.:furious:
> Idiots.


Is your comment directed at me?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Wow ... what is that, about 18" diameter? You're going to have to take plenty of breaks just to sweep away the shavings, or they'll be up to your chin!


Yup just about that! It is very slow turning right now. About 250 RPM just trying to get the bottom round. When I turn the lathe off it continues to rotate for 3-4 minutes it took 2 of us just to get it on the lathe!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice piece. Larger than I thought from, the original picture with your hand over a piece. I would have cut off the pith portion of the piece. It will crack. You can turn it off, just a lot more shavings. :icon_smile: Good job you have that heavy Powermatic to use. A piece of that size would cause my lathe to bounce around.


Thanks! I can't wait I have 3 more whole logs and when I split them i should be Abel to get 2 out of each side. 

Not quite sure what you mean by cutting out the pith section. I split it right down the middle of the pith. And Because the top is not flat of course by time I bring it down some the pith should be as good as gone. 

I was thankful we have the powermatic!! Once it gets to about 300 RPM it's bouncing the lathe. So I will stick to around 250 for now! Can't wait to get it round only one problem I'm not sure what shape I should pursue lol


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by cutting out the pith section. I split it right down the middle of the pith.


Like in this diagram ... with a log that size, you could take a 3" slice out of the middle (which you could then slice up for maybe 4 peppermill blanks) and it would greatly reduce the chances of the bowls cracking.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Like in this diagram ... with a log that size, you could take a 3" slice out of the middle (which you could then slice up for maybe 4 peppermill blanks) and it would greatly reduce the chances of the bowls cracking.


Ahhhhhhh ok I see what you meen. I might try that for the next one.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Tilaran said:


> Translation : I met a complete f*&^%$ng moron today.:furious: Idiots.


Not sure who you are referring to. If it is to me i would like to know what I did wrong... I am always open to criticism and have been called worse for a stupid mistake hahahaha so I would like to know who you were referring to. Thanks!!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> Ahhhhhhh ok I see what you meen. I might try that for the next one.


By the way, I've been looking for some nice peppermill blanks :laughing:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> By the way, I've been looking for some nice peppermill blanks :laughing:


 in all seriousness..... I was going to say if I didn't want the cut off I could ship it out to ya as long you pay for the shipping of course. No idea how long it will be until I cut the next one up... How would I do that?? Would I chainsaw it??


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> No idea how long it will be until I cut the next one up... How would I do that?? Would I chainsaw it??


I suppose either chainsaw or (if you have access to a humungous one) bandsaw. How did you cut the blank you're working on now?



jjboozel said:


> I was going to say if I didn't want the cut off I could ship it out to ya as long you pay for the shipping of course.


I was only joking ... well, only half joking ... 

Tell you what -- if you don't want the slice, sling me a message. I won't be offended if you decide you're hanging on to it.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> I suppose either chainsaw or (if you have access to a humungous one) bandsaw. How did you cut the blank you're working on now? I was only joking ... well, only half joking ...  Tell you what -- if you don't want the slice, sling me a message. I won't be offended if you decide you're hanging on to it.


We do have a huge bandsaw!!!! That's what I cut the blank on. I hope it will hold a 200 lb chunk of wood lol. 

Sounds good. I will do that.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> By the way, I've been looking for some nice peppermill blanks :laughing:


Do you want some pieces of mulberry?

I got some mulberry log sections in August and they all have large cracks down the entire length, despite being sealed within hours of being cut. Very wet wood.

The cracks will prevent me from getting a bowl blank out of these, but I should be able to get some spindle blanks for e.g., pepper mills.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> Do you want some pieces of mulberry?
> 
> I got some mulberry log sections in August and they all have large cracks down the entire length, despite being sealed within hours of being cut. Very wet wood.
> 
> The cracks will prevent me from getting a bowl blank out of these, but I should be able to get some spindle blanks for e.g., pepper mills.


Dave, thanks for this offer ... I'd like to take you up on it (I'll switch to PM)


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Update! So it tooke me like 3 hours of slow turning to get her round but here she is!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

jjboozel said:


> Update! So it tooke me like 3 hours of slow turning to get her round but here she is!


Lookin good! Will you be able to get back on it tomorrow?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Coming along nicely :thumbsup:

Question -- what size screws did you use to fix it onto the faceplate? (Just wondering as I have a couple of decent sized chunks of maple that I'm planning to bowlificate at some point, don't want them to come unstuck if they're out of balance initially.)


----------



## Timothy Knight (May 11, 2013)

Know better smell when it comes to wood!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Bonanza35 said:


> Lookin good! Will you be able to get back on it tomorrow?


Yup I'll be back on her today. Me being in highschool i only have 2 hours a day


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Coming along nicely :thumbsup: Question -- what size screws did you use to fix it onto the faceplate? (Just wondering as I have a couple of decent sized chunks of maple that I'm planning to bowlificate at some point, don't want them to come unstuck if they're out of balance initially.)


Thanks! For this puppy I used 1 1/2 screws and put a tail stock to her. Normally I only use 1/2 or 3/4 at the most! But with this thing I figured I better go bigger


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Another update. Started hollowing today. Got pretty well close to done. One problem. The bowl is to wide to allow the tool rest to go inside the bowl. So it's coming to a point where it's bouncing a lot..... So I think I'll soon just have to call it done..


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice update. I love the grain on the inside. :thumbsup:

I appreciate the work required and especially the mountain of shavings to get this far.

You can now appreciate why some folks have curved tool rests. I do not have one - yet. :laughing:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Nice work.


Thanks! The walls are thick. I'm leaving them think until I'm ready to sand it. I want to keep them thick so it won't crack


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> You can now appreciate why some folks have curved tool rests.


I've got one of THESE, having the 2 different curves I can usually get nice & close with one or the other.

That's coming along nicely, JJ -- try to get a rest that will let you go a bit deeper inside that bowl.

But even if you have to stop there, it's going to be a really nice piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## ruliving (Nov 4, 2013)

That looks great.

Our neighborhood is full of mature walnut trees. 

I have huge walnut I wish I could cut down but it's to close to the garage. :no: It sucks when it starts to rain walnut the size of baseballs.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

jjboozel said:


> Thanks! The walls are thick. I'm leaving them think until I'm ready to sand it. I want to keep them thick so it won't crack


The thicker it is, the slower you should dry it. I'm sure you know this but uniform thickness is the most critical part. When one area dries faster than another tension builds and something has to give. Drying it slowly will allow time for the moisture to redistribute. Just be careful with that thing. It's going to be a prized possession for somebody.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice update. I love the grain on the inside. :thumbsup: I appreciate the work required and especially the mountain of shavings to get this far. You can now appreciate why some folks have curved tool rests. I do not have one - yet. :laughing:


Thanks Dave! I had to clear a spot for my feet Because of all the shavings 

I do have a curved tool rest. The problem is it's not long enough. The banjo hits the bottom of the bowl and won't allow the rest to go in far enough for my liking.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> I've got one of THESE, having the 2 different curves I can usually get nice & close with one or the other. That's coming along nicely, JJ -- try to get a rest that will let you go a bit deeper inside that bowl. But even if you have to stop there, it's going to be a really nice piece. :thumbsup:


We also have one of those well just like it. It's powermatics version. I'll get a picture if it tomoro. I'm about 3 inches away from being done so hopefully I can find a way to finish it. 

Thanks for the encouraging words!! I greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

ruliving said:


> That looks great. Our neighborhood is full of mature walnut trees. I have huge walnut I wish I could cut down but it's to close to the garage. :no: It sucks when it starts to rain walnut the size of baseballs.


Thank you! Man oh man I can only imagine lol!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Bonanza35 said:


> The thicker it is, the slower you should dry it. I'm sure you know this but uniform thickness is the most critical part. When one area dries faster than another tension builds and something has to give. Drying it slowly will allow time for the moisture to redistribute. Just be careful with that thing. It's going to be a prized possession for somebody.


Yup. I do try to dry it as slow as possible. I put it in a bag overnight then oil every 20 minutes throughout the day, my teacher takes over when I leave at noon 

I have been lucky turning green and none of myn have cracked to bad. 

Haha I'll try to be careful with it. Hopefully it is. It sure is a large bowl and I love it!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Posting this as future reference. Your blank looks to be all heart wood.

I recently turned a walnut log section which had some sap wood. I loved the look of the grain.

Sap wood on the left in the picture. Does not look large on the inside.









This is the outside view. A lot of sap wood on this side.









I thought the bowl was dried enough for final turning. These pictures were after a second turning to get the wall thinner so it would dry faster.

After I did the final turning it felt round. Within a week or so I had a flat spot at the sap wood. The sap wood continued to dry and at a faster rate than the heart wood.

So lesson learned. If there is sap wood, I need to leave this rough turned for longer before final turning.

I do love the grain pattern on the inside of the bowl. :yes:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Posting this as future reference. Your blank looks to be all heart wood. I recently turned a walnut log section which had some sap wood. I loved the look of the grain. Sap wood on the left in the picture. Does not look large on the inside. This is the outside view. A lot of sap wood on this side. I thought the bowl was dried enough for final turning. These pictures were after a second turning to get the wall thinner so it would dry faster. After I did the final turning it felt round. Within a week or so I had a flat spot at the sap wood. The sap wood continued to dry and at a faster rate than the heart wood. So lesson learned. If there is sap wood, I need to leave this rough turned for longer before final turning. I do love the grain pattern on the inside of the bowl. :yes:


Thanks Dave! Love the sap wood! I have done quite a few with sap here is one I think you saw it before I dried it as soon as it was done and like you the sides with sap are WAY out like a half inch out. Kinda cool I think lol. I don't rough turn. Wish I did but I just don't have time. So I dry it slow an they all morph but I can't do anything about it. 

Now a question about trees for you. Why is it that the blank you had did take a good bit of sap and myn did not? Both have heart wood yet one contains sap and one does not. Is it the age of of the tree??


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Thanks Dave! Love the sap wood! I have done quite a few with sap here is one I think you saw it before I dried it as soon as it was done and like you the sides with sap are WAY out like a half inch out. Kinda cool I think lol. I don't rough turn. Wish I did but I just don't have time. So I dry it slow an they all morph but I can't do anything about it.
> 
> Now a question about trees for you. Why is it that the blank you had did take a good bit of sap and myn did not? Both have heart wood yet one contains sap and one does not. Is it the age of of the tree??


I forgot about your earlier bowl. It does look so pretty. :thumbsup:

I am not an expert on trees. The log section for my bowl came from a mature walnut on a friends property. The tree was cut down leaving about a 4ft high "stump" to use as an anchor for a hammock. After a few years of not using the hammock, my friend had the remaining section removed.

We cut this into two lengths. I got one and my friend kept the other.

Perhaps it is the location in the tree. I would expect sap wood along the entire length, but not sure how the thickness varies with the height.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

jjboozel said:


> Thanks Dave! Love the sap wood! I have done quite a few with sap here is one I think you saw it before I dried it as soon as it was done and like you the sides with sap are WAY out like a half inch out. Kinda cool I think lol. I don't rough turn. Wish I did but I just don't have time. So I dry it slow an they all morph but I can't do anything about it. Now a question about trees for you. Why is it that the blank you had did take a good bit of sap and myn did not? Both have heart wood yet one contains sap and one does not. Is it the age of of the tree??


Almost all my walnut has come from Oklahoma and it all has had +-2" of sapwood on a 16"-18" log. Last summer I worked with some wn from Colorado and the same size log had at least twice as much sapwood. That's probably a bummer if you're milling boards but WOW did it make same striking bowls! I'm guessing it has to do with growing conditions, the faster it is growing the more sapwood it produces. But I'm no arborist.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> I forgot about your earlier bowl. It does look so pretty. :thumbsup: I am not an expert on trees. The log section for my bowl came from a mature walnut on a friends property. The tree was cut down leaving about a 4ft high "stump" to use as an anchor for a hammock. After a few years of not using the hammock, my friend had the remaining section removed. We cut this into two lengths. I got one and my friend kept the other. Perhaps it is the location in the tree. I would expect sap wood along the entire length, but not sure how the thickness varies with the height.


Thanks Dave! I love it! That might be it. Kind of weird how some has it others don't wait to you see today's update it might change your thinking


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> I forgot about your earlier bowl. It does look so pretty. :thumbsup: I am not an expert on trees. The log section for my bowl came from a mature walnut on a friends property. The tree was cut down leaving about a 4ft high "stump" to use as an anchor for a hammock. After a few years of not using the hammock, my friend had the remaining section removed. We cut this into two lengths. I got one and my friend kept the other. Perhaps it is the location in the tree. I would expect sap wood along the entire length, but not sure how the thickness varies with the height.


Thanks Dave! I love it. I really don't know it's kind of weird that some has a lot of sap and others have none. Wait to you see today's update it might change your mind. Once I started sanding it changed a bit.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Bonanza35 said:


> Almost all my walnut has come from Oklahoma and it all has had +-2" of sapwood on a 16"-18" log. Last summer I worked with some wn from Colorado and the same size log had at least twice as much sapwood. That's probably a bummer if you're milling boards but WOW did it make same striking bowls! I'm guessing it has to do with growing conditions, the faster it is growing the more sapwood it produces. But I'm no arborist.


Wow. That's a lot! I agree if your milling it would be upsetting. But for bowls wow! Or even slabs!!! 

The speed it grows sure sounds like an answer.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Today's update! So I finished cutting it. Got into a pretty deep knot. Can't do anything about it. It goes the whole way through. It's still not as deep as I would like it but I tried everything on the tool rests and when the tool hits the knot from that far away it's not safe and not worth it to me.... So I started sanding and now my lungs are filled with dust gotta love it! Lol I need to get some dusk masks really bad..... Can't be good for you. Anyway I have it sanded to 80 grit. Started with 40 went to 80 I'll go 150 220 400 and then some shavings to really polish her. Here she is sanded to 80


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> So I started sanding and now my lungs are filled with dust gotta love it! Lol I need to get some dusk masks really bad..... Can't be good for you.


*STOP!*

Seriously -- that can do very bad things to your lungs over time, plus many people develop allergies to walnut dust.

Get a dust mask ASAP ... they aren't expensive and can save you from a lifetime of regrets.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*two things*

I agree with above post Dust Mask much cheaper than lumber lung nothing to mess with. No kidding around when it comes to sawdust, get into good habits it can save you from having problems later on. Time to build a dust port for the lathe capture that dust. Do you have a metals shop at your school. If so make a rest not hard to do just make sure the weld is deep enough and hot enough. Are you using the oil in place of something like anchor seal and if so how does it keep it from either spitting or molding curious. 

Jerry


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> STOP! Seriously -- that can do very bad things to your lungs over time, plus many people develop allergies to walnut dust. Get a dust mask ASAP ... they aren't expensive and can save you from a lifetime of regrets.


Ok. I'm for sure getting dusk masks... Common sense tells you it can't be good but for sure now.... Thank you!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> I agree with above post Dust Mask much cheaper than lumber lung nothing to mess with. No kidding around when it comes to sawdust, get into good habits it can save you from having problems later on. Time to build a dust port for the lathe capture that dust. Do you have a metals shop at your school. If so make a rest not hard to do just make sure the weld is deep enough and hot enough. Are you using the oil in place of something like anchor seal and if so how does it keep it from either spitting or molding curious. Jerry


Didn't even know there was a thing called lumber lung. I Agree with the good habits guess I just never thought how dangerous it could be.. We do have a metal and welding shop both. Maybe I will suggest it to my teacher

As to your question yes. When I'm finished I begin oiling it every 20 minutes wipe off put another coat on. Then bag the bowl up at night. What this does is as the moisture leaves the bowl I'm filling the empty cells with oil that will not leave. So as it drys it just keeps getting oil poured into it and the oil forces the water out and fills up the empty cells. Not a bad thing with walnut but too much oil on something like maple or ash makes it look yellow. That's the only downside. I've never had a bowl crack to the point I thought I needed to fill it. Little stress cracks but they are TINY! I had one bowl come out of round by probably 1/8 of an inch but that thing was soaked!!! I was getting rained on as I turned it.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> Ok. I'm for sure getting dusk masks... Common sense tells you it can't be good but for sure now.... Thank you!


Thanks for taking this seriously. If you have a few spare hours and would like to learn more about the hazards of breathing dust (and things you can do to protect yourself & others) I found the articles written by Bill Pentz very good.

(Bill is a woodworker who nearly died because he had an allergic response to invisible wood dust.)


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks for taking this seriously. If you have a few spare hours and would like to learn more about the hazards of breathing dust (and things you can do to protect yourself & others) I found the articles written by Bill Pentz very good. (Bill is a woodworker who nearly died because he had an allergic response to invisible wood dust.)


Absolutely.... Like I said I didn't know it was that bad.... I will look at those for sure. Thanks so much!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

those mothers must have been pretty dang heavy ...


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

So the first one is finished!!! Here she is! The rough bowl beside the finished one is the other half of the log


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

She's a real beauty! Congratulations.


----------

